# clear blue thin positive line?



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

hello all - I'm an idiot for testing early (11dpo today) 

struggling in the 2ww and succumbed to a clear blue test. A really faint thin line came up in the positive line area (although to the left hand side) 

I think this is just a dud test - I've had a very bright blue thin line before (before we knew DH had azoospermia) and the helpline said it was faulty.

but this time the line is light and thin.  

if anyone has ever had this before, please let me know!

thanks and babydust to all

x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

sounds good to me honey  

the only way to know is to keep testing now  first response are the best ones, i got a thin line on the normal first response 14dpo and a clear line on the FR

good luck sweetie 
Suze xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Failing that, get a test that actually says 'Pregnant' or 'Not Pregnant' on it. I think it's the ClearBlue Digital ones. No mistaking the result then!!


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

I would say a thin line is good as your testing early


----------



## wilmslowwestie (Sep 2, 2007)

I had that on my last ICSI. Its a faint positive which means your levels of HCG are not very high. For me it was because it had implanted but didn't hang on in there so my levels were dropping. I did another test two days later and the faint positive was even more faint!!!. If you testing early it might just mean that the levels haven't risen yet. Try another test in a few days. Good luck   .WWX


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Good Luck.  I got our first ever BFP line on day 11 too...... and our twin boys are almost 16 months.

Take Care x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Looking good Speedygilly....have you tested again today?

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i think a line is a +
best of luck
let us know if you test again



kate

ps i agree the digital ones are best/easy to use


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi everyone - thanks very much for the responses.  Really helpful!

I did a test tonight (not fmu) and it was pretty much negative. that strange little thin line was there for the first minute and then disappeared. So I think clear blue tests just don't like my pee much!!     

I know I should use a proper FR test tomorrow morning but I've decided that testing early is way more stressful than waiting for AF to arrive.  Plus I think I would have had a proper positive by now if it had worked this month - so I'm looking to next month now!  

thanks again for replying and good luck to everyone 

x


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Just in case anyone has had that blue thin line like me...

Well AF arrived today, on time, so I think it just means faulty tests.

x


----------

